# Training our Lurcher



## peaches

Ok not rep related at all but what the hell eh?

On 19th January 2008, we bought a Lurcher, named Smudge. He was 10 weeks old. Born 7th November 2007. He's Greyhound x Deerhound x Border Collie.

His dad was amazing and in his day, could clear a six foot fence!!!










18'' the the shouler and 9.5 kg.

Today he is 13 weeks old, this will be about his training and how we get on.

He does well with 'sit' which includes 'stay' because I haven't told him to get up. He's learning to 'heel' when walking on the lead.

All small things but getting there.

He can bit a bit nippy, especially when chasing my son's trousers (which probably have half his dinner dropped down them anyway!!) and my daughter gets nervous when he jumps up, obviously because she's only 4. So we will work on that.

woo-hoo - blog entry 1 : victory:


----------



## peaches

Why is it Smudge can't wee when out for a walk?

He manages perfectly well on my living room floor....the kitchen floor....the hallway........but nope, the grass when we are out he's obviously allergic too!!!

He starts to whimper, we know he needs a wee, but he just wont go - daft dog!

:lol2:


----------



## peaches

Measured Smudge again the other day, 20" to the shoulder now, so has grown about 2" in just over 2 weeks. Doing well!!

Updated pic too.


----------



## peaches

This weekend was the first time off lead, done very well in the field, chasing sticks and balls. Even walking along side. really pleased.


----------



## peaches

Trip to the vets today, Smudge has conjunctivitus. Not keen to let the vet have a look, but we have some cream....£30 later lol


----------



## peaches

Yay....he's had a wee outside on a walk...daft dog!!

Funniest thing with Smudge is when he's tired....he just FLOPS!! So if he's asleep on the floor and were off to bed, he's a baby. Wont walk, you have to carry him to his bed. lol

Or when he's tired and wants a drink, well he's fed in raised bowls, so him lying down and trying to have a drink is quite comical.

Also, as I have been told. Lurchers think they are lap dogs. trouble is he's all bandy legs, can't settle, far too big, constant kisses, so just slips down your lap.

He's alot of hard work but great fun too, love him dearly.


----------



## peaches

18 weeks old today!! Had him weighed at the vets yesterday, 18.2kg now.

He is getting into EVERYTHING, I guess that's the problem having a huge puppy, nothing is safe. lol


----------



## peaches

28 weeks old now and 28 kilos!

But he's so lean. Looking great


----------



## peaches

Just weighed today and is 34kilos now.


----------

